# DEW CLAW STRUCTURE AND REMOVAL



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

p 15/19 SURGICAL PROCEDURES. - ppt download


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I would never remove a dew claw after the initial puppy stage of removal. It’s a much bigger deal then you would think. We had a 7 month old that had one that hung out further then normal and vet suggested removing both at one time. We did it thinking no big deal. I would never do it again. This was years ago but if I remember correctly it was 2 weeks of stitches and keeping the bandages dry. Then they removed stitches and it was 2 more weeks of just keeping the bandages on, dry, and clean. The dog wanted to constantly lick at them and it was nearly impossible to keep them dry just from dew in the grass etc. I just remember thinking I would never do it again.

I’m not debating the value of removal. I currently have 1 without and two with.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I’m not debating the value of removal.


Your story makes a strong case for it though. If your dog will live on the couch and leash, dews don't matter. If your pup will be a working retriever, get rid of the dews.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, so I am trying to understand exactly where the amputation site is. It looks like between the metacarpal and the proximal phalanx. The metacarpal remains. Just trying to straighten things out in my head.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I won't purchase from a breeder that removes them. I think they are important to the structure of the dog's leg and I've never had an issue. And yes I live in an area that has thick brush and we hike or hunt it all the time. As long as they are tight to the leg and kept trimmed I don't think they are a big deal. Now I do know a lot of retriever folks that don't trim their dogs nails because the regular nails wear down. That is when I think you get dew claw injuries because they forget that the dews need trimming.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't think you are posting to the right forum to get responses from vets and techs? 

ETA: This is a thread that I found informative on RTF - The Case for Dewclaws


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Dewclaw Removal in Dogs: When Is It Necessary? (Vet-Approved Advice)

I'm attaching a link because there is a photo of what a dew claw removal looks like in an adult dog. I'm sure you've already heard all the pros and cons mentioned. The one photo depicting the removal is exactly what it looked like on the guy we had done. It was many years ago and I'm not sure if there is a better way now, but this looks exactly like what we had. 

(I tried to just attach the photo, but it was an unsupported file type)


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Not debating, just stating a fact! Our field breeder that we got our current pup from, does not have the dew claws removed!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

myluckypenny said:


> I don't think you are posting to the right forum to get responses from vets and techs?
> 
> ETA: This is a thread that I found informative on RTF - The Case for Dewclaws


I purposely posted here because I thought that posting elsewhere would lead to debate. It always does. 

For the record, I did a lot of grouse hunting in grape tangles and thick brush, not birches and aspens. I have seen a torn dewclaw. It is terrible. It is for this reason that I prefer them removed.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

gdgli said:


> For the record, I did a lot of grouse hunting in grape tangles and thick brush, not birches and aspens. I have seen a torn dewclaw. It is terrible. It is for this reason that I prefer them removed.


I have never seen it and won't with any of my dogs. I have talked to many "old timers" that have had to deal with torn dews. Their experiences are why people started removing them from pups. Of course that was all before someone posted a video on the interwebs of a Golden retriever breaking through the ice and a few people decided dew claws saved him.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

We have left them on all of our dogs. Only one ever got injured and it wasn't terrible. Has anyone wrapped some coband around them if they are going to be in highly brushy area to see if it helps?


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

My girls dew claws are what I would consider nice and tight. Close to her paw and I have to manipulate them to cut her nail. I have seen dogs where they really stick out and breeds with double dews. I'd consider those for removal if I had a hunting dog in the brush all the time, but Mollys are so close to her leg I don't see them being an issue. I wouldn't have them removed


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Hildae said:


> We have left them on all of our dogs. Only one ever got injured and it wasn't terrible. Has anyone wrapped some coband around them if they are going to be in highly brushy area to see if it helps?


I believe there is actually leg wraps for dogs. I have used a lot of coban in my days and I could see it possibly getting snagged and falling off. I just looked this up for hunting leg protection


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

That's probably much better than coband.


----------

